# centrifugal clutch problems ( chain )



## 1/2tonsteve (May 17, 2009)

i yesterday bought a new clutch for my stepsons go-kart, and it slips really bad. but when it engages it pulls the front wheels off the ground. i rode it first to see if there was going to be any issues with it. his other kart has a 3hp briggs on it and it pulls me around just fine ( i weigh 235 ). this one pulls but not as good. and it has a 13hp honda. is there a hp rating for a clutch???


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

there should not be a hp limit or rating on the clutch . they all work off enertia . it might just need to break its self in .the springs are tight . be sure to always put a few drops of oil in the bushing every day before it is ridden it will make the clutch last alot longer. also dont get the chain too tight it needs a little bit of slack in it .


----------



## 1/2tonsteve (May 17, 2009)

i didnt see a limit on it as far as hp goes,......but the chain does have a little bit of slack. didnt know about the oiling of the bushing. so just take it easy on the clutch for now until it breaks in. i appreciate the insight.
thanks, steve


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

New clutches are always gonna slip a little. when they get a few hours of use on them they normally grab really good. Make sure the gear ratio isn't to high also. And yes a little bit of light oil (transmission fluid or something) is good to use. only a few drops atleast once a day on the bushing. Iv had clutches on go-carts last me a year or so with everyday hard riding when i was younger. I went through more drive tires then clutches.


----------

